

How We Drove 10K Unique Visitors to a New Product in a Month - shrig94
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237922

======
benologist
I'm glad I read this - I expected some cheesy story about how a bit of
contrived content and some founders/employees gamed HN.

This is a good template for how to identify, reach and get the most out of
your ideal audience.

